# Deactivated



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

ROFL 
Im not sure if I'll miss doing blind deliveries on a bicycle in San Francisco 
Getting a tip every 20th run 
Biggest favor uber eff ever did for me


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You did deliveries on a bicycle?
What were you deactivated for, failure to properly maintain a bike lane?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Cancellations with food basically
A FUBAR night with the beta app

Started delivery and accepted another blind acceptance
Touched the upper right to see where next pick up is and it was right next door so I went in gave the name

Dropped the first one started pushing buttons and it told me i was going up to Twin Peaks
Tried to cancel and return the order but ended up clearing it

Somewhere I Forrest Knolls there was a screaming sweater queen
I've been a pedicab operate in Hawaii and SF messengering in NYC and SF mostly for 25+ years and drove airport shuttle for Super and Yellow I've done back to back seasonal contracts (6 months) on a seafood processing ship in Alaska and worked a food truck for a few years when uber started

UberEats is the most unprofessional setup I've seen
I wad ubers first SF biker for uberpop the assists wouldn't eff even let us take one sandwich from undelivered
They gave a bullshit speech about the 4 hour food food safety and how they throw it all away

First off I have manager's food safety certification its not the on line waiters/cooks food card
Secondly this happened the same week John Oliver Last Week Tonight had a great episode all about that subject
Thirdly those asshats were to stupid to wipe the food off their shirts and were leaving wrappers on the ground and in their cars


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Is English your 6th language, and you were highly intoxicated from attempting to drown your Uber Eats sorrows? If so, hope better days are in your future .

If not.....all I can say is:

"What?"


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Don't worry about it


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

How many cancellations did you have?


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> Cancellations with food basically
> A FUBAR night with the beta app
> 
> Started delivery and accepted another blind acceptance
> ...


Does suck to hit the wrong button. It starts a cascading series of events like the video of somebody that types in Goggle instead of Google.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> ROFL
> Im not sure if I'll miss doing blind deliveries on a bicycle in San Francisco
> Getting a tip every 20th run
> Biggest favor uber eff ever did for me


So, what are you doing these days?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

They reactivated my account
Prolly want to get even


----------

